# The Horrible Truth Behind Whipped Cream



## mish (Apr 20, 2005)

The Horrible Truth Behind Whipped Cream.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 20, 2005)

mish, a perfect example of bovine abuse.


----------



## mish (Apr 20, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> mish, a perfect example of bovine abuse.


 
Udderly!


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 20, 2005)

we are the ones' aren't we mish.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, at least we know that that cow is no "milk sop".  She can take it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2005)

You are soooooooo bad!  roflmao


----------



## mish (Apr 21, 2005)

Choc    



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> we are the ones' aren't we mish.


 
Norg, sometimes they just ask for it.


----------



## middie (Apr 21, 2005)

lol mish


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 21, 2005)

Yikes!  

Now poultry products are going masochistic!

Is this a trend?


----------



## Alix (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh you guys! I loved this. Thanks for the awesome giggles.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 21, 2005)

LMAO!!!


----------



## mish (Apr 21, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Yikes!
> 
> Now poultry products are going masochistic!
> 
> Is this a trend?


 
   

Guess, they demand on being pounded.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 21, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Choc
> 
> 
> 
> Norg, sometimes they just ask for it.


 
yes they do, and they are so much better for it.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> The Horrible Truth Behind Whipped Cream.


good heavens Mish    you just made my day...have to send to mt eldest son..cattleman indeed  
kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 21, 2005)

That is awsome!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

